# Dancing on Ice is starting again soon...



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Ladies,
I brought the new What's On TV mag today which starts next sat 5th Jan 08  
My goodness its going so fast, Its that time of the year again Dancing on Ice is starting again real soon.
     
I just love watching them dancing on ice its brillant so does any of you ladies like
Dancing On Ice ??
nicky 

Ps I wonder which Celeb's are doing it this time round then mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I think its fantastic and i already have my tickets for the live show


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Thats great hun wow how fantastic that will be so amazing especially watching the live show


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooo!!

I got the Tour DVD for Christmas and DH and I have just finished watching it, it was fabarooney!

Axxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Oh wow was there two series on it or just the one series


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

No, it's the Live Tour so theres the winners and runners-up from both series!! It's brilliant and Dan Whiston does an awesome solo to Robbie Williams Angels it's absolutely breath taking it's so good!

Axxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi girls!

Thank God Ice Dancing is startin cause I'm having serious withdrawal symptoms from Strictly Come Dancing!

I haven't heard who any of the celebrities will be.  But I'm really lookin forward to it also.  

I got the DVD for Christmas also but haven't had a chance to watch it yet.  I'm waiting for a rainy day  

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

It's raining here today Angie which is why we've watched it!  It's well worth it, go and do a rain-dance in back garden for tomorrow! 

Axxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Quote from The Sun 



NEXT year’s Dancing On Ice is set to be the sexiest ever. 

Babes including Samantha Mumba, Suzanne Shaw and Natalie Pinkham will be pulling on their skates. 

TV Biz today reveals the full list of stars taking part in the third series of ITV1’s hit show, which airs in January 2008. 

Pirouetting alongside Pop Idol runner-up Gareth Gates, 23, and Hollyoaks hunk Chris Fountain, 20, will be sexy singers Sam, 24, and Suzanne, 26, plus sports babe Natalie, 29 – once famously linked to Prince Harry. 

They will be joined by cleaning freak Aggie MacKenzie, 52, and – for the ladies – tennis ace Greg Rusedski, 34, javelin hunk Steve Backley, 38. TV presenters Tim Vincent, 35, and Michael Underwood, 32, will also slip into sequins. 

Former kids’ presenter Sarah Greene, 49, will complete the lineup. The TV presenter was in the running for the last series but dropped out just before filming started, citing personal issues.


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Well i am gonna have to get this Dancing On Ice DVD now


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

What a mixed bag of celebs   Aggie mackenzie - is that the one with the wierd hairdo or the other one ?

Can't wait for it to start - I'm also getting withdrawal symptoms from SCD.  

Was watching it this afternoon on ITV 3


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OOh I want that DVD too! 

Thanks for this I too am a Dancing on Ice fan!

~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Roo67 said:


> What a mixed bag of celebs  Aggie mackenzie - is that the one with the wierd hairdo or the other one ?


I'm not sure but I'm thinking it'll be the thinner one!  Afterall, I'd hate to imagine any of those poor lads throwing me around above their heads and I'm half the size of the bigger one of kim and aggie! 

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!! Great stuff


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Did anyone watch 
I tried recording it as FIL was here, and only got eight mins! itwas Tim vincents VT's and routine, any one know when if it repeats 

~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I missed it too Dizzi 

I was finishing some work for work and forgot all about it - I'm gutted! 

Please tell us if it's repeated 

Axxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I watched it but didn;'t stay up for the skate off. Suzanne Shaw was fab as was Chris although he has skated before doing ice hockey. I reckon Gareth Gates will do pretty well, was disappointed with Samantha Mumba though.


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Dizzi here's a link - there is a catchup section!

http://www.itv.com/Entertainment/reality/dancingonice/default.html

/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Amanda, Carole found us a link!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Carole!!

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't understand it - why can't I get into this program when I love Strictly so much?? I shall try harder!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Try harder Emma  

     It's great honest! 

Axxxx


I've just watched the clips thanks Carole - they were great Linda and Dan did a good job to Robbie!


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Can I get a job researching on the net?! (Had another very bad day at work but there are no jobs in our area and I need a change of career)....


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Carole.. Shame you're not nearer hun I'd give you a job! 

Axxxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks hun


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Did Everyone watch this last night 

Who are you Lovin & Loathing 

I'm Liking Suzanne, Tim, Garath, and Micheal 
Dh Is lovin linda 

~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I did watch it yes!! I was gutted that Natalie got kicked out, I don't think she was ever going to win it but I think she was loads better than flippin Aggie!! 

I'm loving Dan & Linda (because Dan's a Blackpool lad!)
I'm also loving Michael he's really funny.

I'm loathing Aggie and Steve Backley they're rubbish and should be kicked out next!

Axx


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Loving Tim Vincent, Michael Underwood and Greg Rusedski

Loathing - Aggie and Samantha

Think Chris might win though

xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Liking Suzanne Shaw & Gareth Gates too.

Not liking Dan as I think he's too cocky(sorry!)


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Am liking Suzanne (her fall in practice-OUCH!!) and Michael (didn't see the mishap with the braces at first)

Not liking Aggie or Greg Rusedski.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Any one listening when holly W said - what can AGIE DO next week to improve 

DH And I were in stitches - Agga Do DO DO     get it


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ooh I missed that. 

I love Dancing On Ice!

I think Aggie was still in on the sympathy vote. Face it she is so rubbish at it that there's no other explanation! I was quite dissapointed Sarah Greene went out the first week though. I didn't think she was as bad as either Aggie or Greg "Munster" Rudeski.

Quite liking Gareth Gates to win though. I am usually wrong about these things.

C~x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

@ Greg "Munster" Rusedski


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

carole said:


> @ Greg "Munster" Rusedski


Yes!
That was so funny!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm trying, I'm really trying but I just can't get into it


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Emma - I'm very disappointed in you!   

Axxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Loved Chris's Routine tonight and Suzzanes shame about the stumble, and zarrah's 1st performance was really good.
Did anyone else think Samantha's routine should have scored higher 

How sad was seeing michael Out of the competion 

And WESTLIFE <swoon> Made me feel happy! and horny! 

So come on whos got your Vote tonight and _WHY_

~Dizzi~


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

I thought Zaraah was amazing!!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> And WESTLIFE <swoon> Made me feel happy! and horny!
> 
> So come on whos got your Vote tonight and _WHY_
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Nice to see you're feeling a bit perkier today! 

Well, I thought Zaraah's first week was excellent bless her! She did really well indeed and I think in another couple of weeks she could give some of the top scorers a run for their money. I was  when I saw Michael tonight and they were both crying how sad. I think that Gareth was quite good tonight but Dan and Linda still get my vote! 

Axxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I have to agree with everything Dizzi said, espcially the bit about Westlife! 

I still like Gareth Gates though, but Chris is just fab. The only thing I have against him is he's clearly an experienced skater of some kind because he's just too comfortable on the ice. Did someone say he's played Ice Hockey?  I'd prefer to suport someone with little ice experience if you know what I mean.

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

IKWYM Caz 

Mandy Westlife make all things perkier


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Who went?


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

I love Westlife!!!!!!!!!!!!
Going to see them for the second time in March in Cardiff swoon swoon!!!!!

Ems Samantha went, how is Agie still in!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't know how Aggie is still in, except that Kim who she does How Clean is your House must be doing loads of voting!!  

I'm glad Samantha went she annoys me! 

Axxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

MandyB1971 said:


> I don't know how Aggie is still in, except that Kim who she does How Clean is your House must be doing loads of voting!!




I was not the biggest Samantha fan but I did think she's a lot better than some of them and, for what she has been given credit for. Surely Aggie will be out next week? How much longer can she keep getting away with being carried around the ice? 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Goodbye Aggie 

So anyone ready to say who they think the Winner is going to be 

~Dizzi~


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I hope it's chris I thought he was fab last night, but just dont want it to be Suzanne, I just dont like her and I dont know why


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think it will be Chris or Suzanne realistically.  I am just soooo glad to see the back of Aggie! 

Axx


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Gareth's not doing too badly either.

Would think its either Steve or Greg out next, don't ya think?
xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yep definately, I think it should be Greg but I bet it's Steve.  Then after that I think it's anybody's guess.

Axxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't think Steve will be in much longer, I watched GMTV this morning and Claire and Bonnie (from last series) were giving their opinion and said that Steve had some problems with his hip (I think they said that he had an op on it) and that is why he is so stiff. They also said that he has to start earlier than the others as he needs longer to warm up because of this. 

Dizzi, I think I will need longer to decide who I think will win.

Tina xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me 2 you DOI is on Sundays 

Tina Me too although I have a top 4 not sure I can pick a winner yet 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Me too   Think we will all have the same top 4     How are you? Hope you are well  

Tina xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Zarah and Gareth are the dark horses. they're getting better and better.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree mrs R 
And Tina I'm fine thanks about to hit the sack 
And yes I think we all have the same top 4


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Steve has actually had a hip replacement  

so I think he is doing pretty well. Don't think my dad would be doing all those moves, bless him


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I think Chris is the best and obvious favourite to win. However, as I said before, he's had skating experience, so I'd like a non skater to win. I am rather shocked to find myself saying I want Gareth Gates to win someting but, I'd love it if he won this as he looks very good out on the ice and it would be a great boost for his career...

...actually, that last bit...good idea for him not to win then! 

C~x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I agree with what people are saying about it being nice for non-skaters to win, but dancing on ice is completely different to ice hockey. I'm sure that I've read that the blade used when ice skating is a lot thinner than ice-hockey   Plus Chris is working just as hard as the others  

Tina xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

a male won DOI last year - the scrummy talented Kyran Bracken, so I would like to see one of the ladies win it this year

OK lets see who has who in their top 4 in order of wanting to Win 

Mine is . . . 

Suzzanne

Zarrah

Chris

Garath

Tim!


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Chris

Zarrah

Gareth ( if I have to )

Tim

I know suzanne will be up there but I cant bring myself to put her, really really dont like her


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

My top 4 are:

Suzanne

Chris

Zarrah

Gareth

Have put them in order although I couldn't decide between Chris & Zarrah   

Tina xx


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

My top 4 (who I think could win) is
1) Suzanne
2) Gareth
3) Zarrah
4) Chris (he's the one I really don't like)

Now if it was on entertainment value, rather than skating ability I would like Tim and Greg to stay in (and lets be honest Tim is rather nice to look at )

xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

For me

Suzanne
Gareth
Zarrah
Chris

I really like Suzanne & I'm rooting for Gareth even though I hated him on X-Factor!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

It's about 6 weeks off the final yet hun at least, so you've only missed the really rubbish ones!  

Axx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

All I can say is Chris WOW   Got goosebumps


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I reckon Tim is going tonight.

Have to say, I'm not a Chris fan but he did look good out on the ice!


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I thought Greg was loads better tonight   Was ready for him to go, but now not quite sure...


P.S. Mrs R - your new hairdo is fab!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I thought Chris, Zaarah and Suzanne were brilliant!  I felt so sorry for Gareth bless him and I thought Tim was utterly [email protected] and deserves to go tonight!

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
WOW What an amazing Performance from Chris !!! but why the makeup in practice 

I knew Linda  marks were going to be Low as there s still not much independent skating  I'd like to see her do better 

Suzzane OMG her head was so close to the floor!

Zarrah looked great and is raising the standard for the girls!

Garath  Aww that injury really has knocked his confidence he was doing so well.

Tim has the abilty to do better but not the likeAbility it seems  I liked his routine this week, and I thought he did well.

Greg  has Improved but I still cant see him getting any better 

And Finally for me the most improved! Steve!   besides I got to see Kyran again <swoon>

​


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Not a gareth fan and i cant help but think that he went for the feel sorry for me vote in training abit like in X Factor or whaterver show it was he did 

Loved Chris and Zarrah  tonight but not really bothered who wins really.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> besides I got to see Kyran again <swoon>


Someone pass the mop and bucket to wipe up Dizzi's drool!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

MrsRedcap said:


> Someone pass the mop and bucket to wipe up Dizzi's drool!!!


It is you my dear who needs a 


​​


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Glad Tim's gone but Linda needs to really raise her game next week or she'll be next!

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

MandyB1971 said:


> Glad Tim's gone but Linda needs to really raise her game next week or she'll be next!
> 
> Axxx


I agree 100%


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

In regards to Linda, 'Skin' and 'Teeth' spring to mind.

Totally agree with you both as well.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Cant believe she is 50 this year  more for her body than the face tho   
     vicky


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

They introduce her as 'Star of Emmerdale'

The should really change it to Page 3 girl as that's what she'll be always known as.

Body like hers...Makes me wanna puke, I'm soooooo flippin jealous. If I look like that when I'm 50 I'll be a happy bunny!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
Love the hair Mrs Redcap! really suits you ​


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Cheers mate  

I've been trying to upload the pic on here as my profile pic but can't.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

go Chris, go Chris


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree with you too Jo!

Vicky I *can* see it as your avatar picture


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I can't see it as my avatar, I still have my previous pic still there.

Anyway I've put it up in the gallery!

Hmmmm...weirrrrrrrrrd!


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Sorry to butt in missed the dancing on ice tonight 

who was in the dance off and who got the boot ? 

Mini xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

tim n steve
tim out and deserved it too 

Vicky u r wierd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

thanks Lou x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh cheers Lou...I love you too     

Speak for yourself mate


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Awwww poor ole Tim - only decent piece of eye candy this year  - IMHO!!


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

I was soooooooooooo impressed with Chris's spin....amazing!

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

S4rah said:


> I was soooooooooooo impressed with Chris's spin....amazing!
> 
> xx


Wasn't it just, you'd have been impressed by that even if he was a pro let alone an actor! 

Axx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Aurgh chris is so damn SEXY when he skates. hubba hubba!!!!

And when they went swimming. oooooohhhhh  I'd practice being baby with him and day. lol


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Young D said:


> Aurgh chris is so damn SEXY when he skates. hubba hubba!!!!
> 
> And when they went swimming. oooooohhhhh I'd practice being baby with him and day. lol


Donna you make me laugh!   He is great though, I think it's his confidence and ease on the ice that makes him sexy, he's not tottering around like some of them.

Axxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

he he.

do you think he had a bit of an advantage though being able to skate at an ice hockey level? I kind of do but still I'lll forgive him


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, David Seaman was like that in the first series.  However, Hockey Skating is a world apart from Figure Skating.  For a start on Hockey Skates you don't have toe picks and they are lethal things.  I think he's just got natural talent! 

Axxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah and the dancing part is worlds apart from the rest. OOh yeah!!!! 

cannot wait till next weeks


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Young D said:


> he he.
> 
> do you think he had a bit of an advantage though being able to skate at an ice hockey level? I kind of do but still I'lll forgive him


You know, I thought that to start with but, you can't actually deny that he's got something special on the ice and he can dance in a way none of the others have shown. What's the betting there's the first 6.0 of the series for him next week.

Oh, does anyone know when this is repeated? I missed a large part of the beginning and, although I know the outcome, would still like to see it.

C~x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think it's on a Saturday morning Caz but not sure of what time.

I agree he's on his way to his first 6 no doubt.

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

S4rah said:


> I was soooooooooooo impressed with Chris's spin....amazing!
> 
> xx


That spin was fantastic - the highlight of the night DH and I were sat like goldfish -



> he's got something special on the ice and he can dance in a way none of the others have shown.


He sure has!
Not sure when its repeated, sky had shows at sill oclock last night when I looked cause I missed the opening squence from Chris & Jayne and dh had knocked it off sky + ( he denies it of course  )


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

It's usually on between 9 & 10am, I think about 9.15


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Yjanks guys, I will ctach it then. Must get Sky+ one day and then I won't keep missing things.

C~x

P.S. must be time for bed, look at those typos!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

chris has street dance experience doesnt he? i think that helps too with his moves etc 

and me and dh were also sat like goldfish watching him!


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah hun i think that Chris has street dancing experience too, I think that its gonna be a hard one this time
Round before the final as Suzanne and that Zarrah are also good too mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm its a very
Tricky one i think     keep on ice dancing.....


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

yep top three predictions (in no particular order   ) are: - 

chris  
zarrah
suzanne

thats the top for me but i do really like greg as hes so funny to watch!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

So Whos Going home tonight ?

Whose performance stood out for you tonight 

~Dizzi~


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i missed it   

who left?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Steve Backley went. Him and Zarah were in the bottom 2


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

was zarrah really bad then? cant believe that!


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

I missed it too!!! 

Can't believe Zaraah was in the skate off


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I missed the skate off. What a shame. I thought Steve gave his best performance. Still not brilliant compared to some of the others but I preferred him over Linda every week.

Zarrah was good! Not her best performance I think but miles better than some. What are then public like putting her in the bottom? 

I was a bit shocked that Suzanne didn't get a higher judges score though. I thought her performance was better that Chris' this week. 

C~x


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

I agree that Suzanne was better than Chris this week, although we was still very good, but like Jason said Chris' worm was disappointing, he is capable of so much better

I think a lot of the public vote is down to who people like better rather than the best skater unfortunately which is why the wrong people have to do the skate off.... 

It broke my heart when Steves daughter was crying after he had been voted off...

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

~WOW~

Chris & Suzanne Amazing What a final it wil be between them!

Whos Going home tonight ? . . . . .

Linda & Zarrah in the skate off Greg & Garath Safe!

~Dizzi~ 
Back after the skate off!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I forgot it was on    Please let me know who goes as DH & DS have control of the T.V!!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Linda & Dan went Home  

Anyone going to see the dancing on Ice on tour 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Dizzi  

Poor Linda   Was Greg any good tonight or are people voting him to the final as Jason said he would quit Greg got to the final

Tina xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Greg had his best night to be honest, but he needs to go home next week.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Anyone going to see the dancing on Ice on tour
> 
> ~Dizzi~



Dizzi, am gonna try to get tickets for my BM (suprise her) cos she worships the show and has talked about going to the tour. Of course she'll need someone to go with her!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ceri have you had a look at the tour dates 

Our Wed anv weekend is unavalible and thats Birmigham, the week after is our second venue option, Wembly again none avalible, Nottingham is midweek only . . . . .
The problem is Chris fountain isnt doing the show Mon - Thur and suzzane is not doing Fridays!
Not sure about the others Ie Kyran form the last series . . . .

so Not sure when to book now  
But I am going to book!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Just had a look now Dizzi  They got 4 dates left for manchester. Pretty good seats too. So gonna ask mum if she wants to come too x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I want good seats too hmm manchesters not that far is it from me . . . .

~Dizzi~


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

its on at Liverpool too if that is any better for anyone...

xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Here ya go Dizzi, 2 hrs tops and 73 miles! 

http://routeplanner.rac.co.uk//showrouting.php?map24_sid
=L4PLDIPxF/lg.lVpseBJZHa/4QF3BA7qdEwk/0r.k61UmMdz36YPDWYySgkDXH8TqkVONBzmUP915hHu5YYnWQ&t=00d9d1f2cee8209dabd8d59210f3f452


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm sad that Linda and Dan went out last night 

I think the public keep voting for Greg cos they want to see if Jason will follow through with his threat! I'm sorry but Greg just does not do it for me- he comes across as really lumpy and clumsy. I'd like to see him go next week.....it would be a shame if one of the better skaters had to leave before him!!! 



Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Anyone going to see the dancing on Ice on tour
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Looking into going- I would love to see it. Especially after seeing "Holiday On Ice" in Exeter at the weekend. The skating was fabulous!! And the added big bonus was that Kyran Bracken was there too- we had front row seats and to see him that close up....   he did 2 routines, one was his bodypop routine that he did in the show last year. He got the biggest cheers and applause when he came on.

Carla
XXXXX


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

I LOVE Greg!!!


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

@ you Jo.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i need a straight jacket i think!   he just has me in stiches, i think its the mouth... he has to have the biggest gob in the world!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jo I know what your saying its his personality thats out shining his skating!!!!


Pingu  How wonderful to see Kyran that close! you lucky lucky girl!

Ceri thanks hun, I am stretching Pennies ATM but as soon as payday is here . . . .


~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Aw Greg's gone.  I thought they were really rather good tonight - well, given that there's not much elegance in skating with a broom and a table. 
I guess it was inevitable in the end. 

Suzanne was the worst performance tonight for me but then, if I had a chipped bone in my ankle I'd not even be attempting that, rather sitting on my lardy old bum instead so  for getting out there. I hope it doesn't dampen her performance going forward as that would be a shame.

C~x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I didn't see her performance as DH was watching bike racing on Eurosport!   I wouldn't of minded but not the bike racing I like to watch some other rubbish!   I like Greg because he's so funny, but it was his time to leave.  I think Zarrah will be next now..

Axxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Who was in the Skate off ?
I was traveling back from Mums and she rang to say greg was out - 
So I never bothered watching it on sky plus and came on here instead  

Obviously Greg, but who against

I still Liked Suzannes performance, they used their props the entire way round, and others diddnt 

Whats Next week about do we know yet ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

It was Greg and Zarrah in the Skate Off Dizzi and she made LOADS of mistakes the second time around but overall is obviously much better than Greg.

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you - I'm Off to work now


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

What happened tonight I missed it I was watching the bike racing!

Axx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Gareth got voted off, him and Zaraah were in the skate off. Chris was fab as usual, bound to win X


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh no poor Gareth so is it the final next week then?

Axx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Yes its the final next week Amanda.

My prediction is:

1st  Chris
2nd Suzanne
3rd  Zhara


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree.  Chris is definately going to win it and to be fair he deserves to he's been consistently fabulous all the way through!

Axxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

chris got 3 6's tonight


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Aw I missed the SKate Off but firgures Gareth would go as his performance tonight was not so good. 

A pity because I preferred him over Zaraah overall.

Definitely going to be Chris winning it, barring a major upset. He was stunnign tonight.

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Caz I have to say I agree with you hun
Chris to Win it for me - 
Suzanne Second


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I got Tickets ​
Saturday 19th April ( our Wed anversary weekend) at Birmingham NIA 
       
I am so excited!

~Dizzi~​


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

You lucky thing!!   I'm soooo jealous!

Axxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I have to agree with you all that Gareth was the right choice to go last night. I hope that Chris does win, but you never know how it will go on the night. 

Well done Dizzi on getting your tickets, hope you have a lovely time  

Tina xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Chris for me too... and winning the skating of course


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Am going against the grain but would like Suzanne to win not sure why as never really liiked her b4 but i just find Chris abit up his own ass    i agree he is very good and would deserve to win but Suzanne for me as she has fought injury after injury.

Dizzi fab news n the tickets.
lol
lou


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I dont mind who wins to be honest - I agree Lou that Suzanne has worked really really hard and have to say that I thought Zhara's performance on Sunday was fantastic - she put all the effort and im glad they recognised that and kept her.

As much as I liked Gareth - his hair reminds me (ok am showing my age here) but any of you remember the incredible hulk when it was on years ago - he reminds me of the original david banner   

I have been waiting for him to burst out of his shirts


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh I think Suzanne is up her own ****....    Particulary when she was interviewed on Sunday it was very much I, I, I rather than we, c'mon you've got to give her partner some recognition, they do have to work as a team afterall


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Debs said:


> As much as I liked Gareth - his hair reminds me (ok am showing my age here) but any of you remember the incredible hulk when it was on years ago - he reminds me of the original david banner
> 
> I have been waiting for him to burst out of his shirts




Yes I totally see that!

Dizzi, I am so very jealous.  Have a fab time. 

C~x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

I wonder who will win ??
I would prefer Suzanne or Chris i think they are both really fab Dancing on ice   But you just dont
Know who will get the most votes on the night mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Its gonna be a difficult final i reckon.
What do you ladies think..........


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

​
* Chris to win! *​


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I like Suzanne & find Chris a bit too confident for my liking. I was sad to see Gareth go which is odd cos when he was on X-Factor I really hated him!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

I think of the bottom 2, Zarrah deserved to be saved, as she was definitly the better skater!

Will be a toughie to decide betweeen Susanne and Chris for the winner though


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Only 5 days and then we shall know who the winner is Dancing on ice 2008 yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah chris to win   

                      mariexx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

MandyB1971 said:


> No, it's the Live Tour so theres the winners and runners-up from both series!! It's brilliant and Dan Whiston does an awesome solo to Robbie Williams Angels it's absolutely breath taking it's so good!
> 
> Axxx


When we next meet up please may I borrow this 


So Whos going to win Tonight 

POLL ADDED!​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Flying Pictures http://www.itv.com/Entertainment/reality/dancingonice/Galleries/Thefinaliststakeoff/default.html

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Going to a D.O.I party tonight!  
Go Chris go!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Dancin on ice hun!


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

chris fountain all the way!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I want to Change my vote!

OMG how fantastic is suzanne tonight !!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

You can change your vote if you want on the poll 

Amazing!
Speechless back at the end


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Suzanne deserves to win tonight she's been awesome!

Axx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

suzanne has been fantastic tonight even though ive wanted chris to win all the way through, im torn now!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Suzanne to win, my favourite all along!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dh wants Chris I want Suzzanne

but as Holly just said Either is a deserving winner . . . .


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Fantastic result!

Suzanne was fab tonight she deserved to win!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Fantastic ​
 Suzanne ​
 Fantastic ​


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Suzanne thoroughly derserved to win...she was completely brilliant


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Am very happy with the result - well done Susanne, thoroughly deserved!! Wasn't Corey cute!


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

really brilliant show tonite, Suzanne so deserved to win!!!.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well Done Suzanne really deserved it tonight she was fantastic!


Axxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ah I do think the best act tonight won so can't complain about the result. However I am sad that Chris didn't because he has been superb throughout. 

I couldn't vote either way. I wanted them both to win. 

Suzanne deserved her perfect 6's though.

C~x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Morning all ,
   OMG what a fantastic performance that Suzanne    did on both of her dances wow it was totally amazing and 
I have'nt ever seen full marks like that before on this competition 60 points yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Suzanne totally deserve them marks last night she really did give it her all.
I was emotional when i saw her son crying   aww bless him.
I really thought that Chris looked alittle nervous last night on both of his dances maybe thats why he dint do
As well as he normally does


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

feehilyfan said:


> Is Suzanne's boyfriend a Radio 1 presenter?


Yes he is. J or JK or something


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah it's JK (Jason), as in JK and Joel, they used to be on Radio 1, but think they may now be on Virgin?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think that Chris really thought he had it in the bag and then Suzanne just stole it out from under his nose!   She really deserved it though no doubt about it.  Fantastic performances from all 3 of them though.

Axxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

fab last night wasnt it? Suzanne deserved to win though. My friend who was hosting the D.O.I party was screamin at the telly for chris to win, hilarious! Think if you couldnt get through to vote for him last night it was because she was blocking the lines voting for him!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Deffo again..suzanne was fab! Voted for her on here and on the telephone as well!

Chris did look nervous..even my hubby felt that his dancing in air wasn't as good as the girls. Saying that, its prob a bit more easier for the girls as they are lighter and their partner can help more easily.

Her son was sobbing..bless him  

Jxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I loved Chris and backed him throughout but I completely agree Suzanne deserved it on the night!  I was actually in tears during both her performances, superb...

Bev xx


----------

